# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja - marraskuu 2009

## Relayer

2.11. aamusta

152 linjalla 6/8
162 linjalla 7B

----------


## 339-DF

Eilen 1.11. oli 7A:lla välipala eli vaunu 76. Harvinaista, johtuisiko Digi- ja Boardexpoista.

----------


## aki

> Eilen 1.11. oli 7A:lla välipala eli vaunu 76. Harvinaista, johtuisiko Digi- ja Boardexpoista.


Ja tänään Ma 2.11 tuo 76 on linjalla 10

----------


## ess

> Eilen 1.11. oli 7A:lla välipala eli vaunu 76. Harvinaista, johtuisiko Digi- ja Boardexpoista.


Eiköhän tuo ollut ihan normaalissa tehtävässään laskemassa matkustajia. Sunnuntaisinhan 7A:n liikennöinti hoidetaan Töölön hallista ja tuo vaunu on jo jonkin aikaa kuulunut Töölön kalustoon.

----------


## Kaid

> Eiköhän tuo ollut ihan normaalissa tehtävässään laskemassa matkustajia. Sunnuntaisinhan 7A:n liikennöinti hoidetaan Töölön hallista ja tuo vaunu on jo jonkin aikaa kuulunut Töölön kalustoon.


Olen ainakin kahtena aiempana sunnuntaina bongannut 76:n 7A:lta vaunun Töölön-aikana (eri asia olenko muistanut raportoida sitä täällä), joten ihan ennekuulumaton tapaus ei ollut kyseessä.

----------


## rvk1249

> Olen ainakin kahtena aiempana sunnuntaina bongannut 76:n 7A:lta vaunun Töölön-aikana (eri asia olenko muistanut raportoida sitä täällä), joten ihan ennekuulumaton tapaus ei ollut kyseessä.



HKL 76 on ollut muutamana sunnuntaina 7A:lla (ja vielä vuorossa 76 näinä kertoina).

----------


## 339-DF

> Eiköhän tuo ollut ihan normaalissa tehtävässään laskemassa matkustajia


Tuskin sillä nyt kuitenkaan matkustajalaskentoja tehdään messusunnuntaisin. Tai jos tehdään, niin ei siitä ainakaan kovin tyypillistä dataa saada.

Mutta tuo 76-76 oli päässyt multa unohtumaan, johan siitä on ollut täällä puhetta ennenkin.

----------


## GT8N

2.11.

80 /7A
151 vielä 20.00 jälkeenkin 7B:llä

----------


## ess

2.11.2009

Pysäkkikuulutusvaunu #106 oli illalla yhden kierroksen ajan linjalla 6. Järjestelmä osasi ainoastaan pysäkit Ylioppilastalo, Kaisaniemi, Hakaniemi ja Sturenkatu. Mielenkiinnolla odotan josko tämän vaunun saisi linjoille 3B/T tai 7A/7B niin kuulutettavia pysäkkejä olisi paljon enemmän.




> Tuskin sillä nyt kuitenkaan matkustajalaskentoja tehdään messusunnuntaisin. Tai jos tehdään, niin ei siitä ainakaan kovin tyypillistä dataa saada.


Saadaanhan siitä messusunnuntaidataa. Sikäli mikäli messuja varten joskus tehtäisiin lisäliikennettä.

----------


## Automies

1.11.

Vaunu 220 oli Hakaniemessä lähdössä Hämeentietä Sörnäisten suuntaan n. klo 18. Linjakilvissä luki 8 Salmisaari

----------


## NS

3.11. klo 10:
Linjalla 10 välipalavaunu 76.
Linjalla 4 liikennöi neljä Variota, eli tuplamäärä matalalattiaisia vaunuja verrattuna aikatauluun merkittyihin kahteen vaunuun.

Havaintojeni mukaan välipalavaunu 76 on viime viikkoina ollut lähes poikkeuksetta arkisin linjalla 4 tai 10, ja viikonloppuisin seiskalla.

----------


## jac

3.11.

Vaunu 91 linjalla 8

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

3.11. n. klo 11

Vaunu 60 (kilvissä "Koeajo") hinasi vaunua 61 (kilvissä "1", virroitin alhaalla) Käpylästä Koskelan (vaiko Vallilan) hallin suuntaan.

----------


## Kaid

Lisää 3. 11. havaintoja:

86 linjalla 6/8
102 linjalla 3B/T (ex-B-puoli)
152 (Kellogg's) linjalla 7B

----------


## Albert

4.11.: Mlnrv 91 linjalla (nyt jo!) 6/8.

----------


## Kaid

Muita 4. 11. välipalahavaintoja (91:kin tuli nähtyä):

76 yhä linjalla 4 (villi arvaus, vuorossa 76)
85 linjalla 9 (sai kunnian olla ensimmäinen välipala jolla olen matkustanut, viimeinkin tuli sellainenkin riemu kokeiltua)
102 linjalla 3B/T (ex-T)

----------


## aki

4.11

101 linjalla 3B/T (ex-B:n reitti)

----------


## rvk1249

> Välipalalista:
> 
> 76,80,85,86,91,98,99,101,102,110,112


Lisätään sitten vielä yksi, eli HKL *111*

----------


## aki

5.11

3B/T # NrI 39 (ex T:n reitti)
6/8 # 152, havainto linjalta 6 manskulla n. klo 12.30

----------


## risukasa

> 76 yhä linjalla 4 (villi arvaus, vuorossa 76)


Vuoronumero 76 kuuluu linjalle 7A  :Smile: 

Näköjään raitioliikenteen vuoronumeroita ei ole missään ketjussa käyty kunnolla läpi, joten tässä ne tulevat ulkomuistista. Kymmenluvut ovat oikein, mutta ihan numeron tarkkudella en muista miten pitkälle nuo kymmenluvut ovat käytössä.

1: 1-6, ruuhkavuorot 101-1063: 23-29 (ex. 3B), 33-39 (ex. 3T)4: 40-49, ruuhkat 140-1496 ja 8: 51-68, 151-165 (tästä olen eniten epävarma, en muista myöskään ovatko kaikki 100-sarjalaiset ruuhkia vai eivät)7: 71-79 (7A), 171-179 (7B)9: 81-8610: 91-99, ruuhkat 191-199

En tiedä mitä mieltä muut ovat, mutta tästä voisi ehkä tehdä sticky-ketjunkin niin olisi helpommin löydettävissä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 1: 1-6, ruuhkavuorot 101-106


Nykyään taitavat olla käytössä vain 1 - 3 pitkinä vuoroina.

----------


## Safka

> ihan numeron tarkkudella en muista miten pitkälle nuo kymmenluvut ovat käytössä.


Lunttaa tuolta, jos numeromuisti pätkii.

----------


## ess

Missähän muuten luuraa lippavaunut #72, #95 ja #109. Toivottavasti ovat katkaisuhoidossa ja samalla tosiaan otetaan lakki päästä.

----------


## rvk1249

> Vuoronumero 76 kuuluu linjalle 7A 
> 
> Näköjään raitioliikenteen vuoronumeroita ei ole missään ketjussa käyty kunnolla läpi, joten tässä ne tulevat ulkomuistista. Kymmenluvut ovat oikein, mutta ihan numeron tarkkudella en muista miten pitkälle nuo kymmenluvut ovat käytössä.
> 
> 1: 1-6, ruuhkavuorot 101-1063: 23-29 (ex. 3B), 33-39 (ex. 3T)4: 40-49, ruuhkat 140-1496 ja 8: 51-68, 151-165 (tästä olen eniten epävarma, en muista myöskään ovatko kaikki 100-sarjalaiset ruuhkia vai eivät)7: 71-79 (7A), 171-179 (7B)9: 81-8610: 91-99, ruuhkat 191-199
> 
> En tiedä mitä mieltä muut ovat, mutta tästä voisi ehkä tehdä sticky-ketjunkin niin olisi helpommin löydettävissä.


Arkena:

1: kokopäivät 1-3, aamu- ja iltaruuhkat 101-1063: kokopäivät 23-29 (ex. 3B), 33-39 (ex. 3T)4: kokopäivät 40-49,141, aamuruuhkat 140,142,144,147 ja iltaruuhkat 142,145,147,1496 ja 8: kokopäivät 51-65, aamuruuhkat 153,155,156,158,163,165 ja iltaruuhkat 156,159,161,163,164,1657A: kokopäivät 74,75,76,78,79, aamu- ja iltaruuhkat  73,777B: kokopäivät 174,175,177,178,179, aamu- ja iltaruuhkat  173,1769: kokopäivät 81-8610: kokopäivät 90-99, aamuruuhkat 190,193,198 ja iltaruuhkat 191,195,198

----------


## ess

Kappas. Enpä tiennytkään että 7B:llä on yksi vuoro enemmän kuin 7A:lla. Noihin vuoronumeroihin olisi hyvä saada jotain logiikkaa. Ennen tätä kaikkea myllerrystä ne olivat varsin loogiset ja informatiiviset.

----------


## aki

> Missähän muuten luuraa lippavaunut #72, #95 ja #109. Toivottavasti ovat katkaisuhoidossa ja samalla tosiaan otetaan lakki päästä.


Muistaakseni eilen näin ajossa linjalla 4 jonkin lippavaunun, oiskohan ollu 95?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:01 ----------




> Kappas. Enpä tiennytkään että 7B:llä on yksi vuoro enemmän kuin 7A:lla. Noihin vuoronumeroihin olisi hyvä saada jotain logiikkaa. Ennen tätä kaikkea myllerrystä ne olivat varsin loogiset ja informatiiviset.



Ihan yhtä vuoroahan kummallakin on! 7A:7 ja 7B:7

----------


## ess

> Ihan yhtä vuoroahan kummallakin on! 7A:7 ja 7B:7


Joo. Toden totta. Nopealla vilkaisulla ei näemmä huomaa kaikkea.

----------


## Albert

Suuntaviivoja raitioliikenteen kokonaiskehittämisselvityksestä
Haltian kiskotyö 4.11.

----------


## NS

> Missähän muuten luuraa lippavaunut #72, #95 ja #109. Toivottavasti ovat katkaisuhoidossa ja samalla tosiaan otetaan lakki päästä.


Mikäli oikein muistan, näin kaikki kolme linjalla 4 tänään päivällä.

----------


## Albert

> Mikäli oikein muistan, näin kaikki kolme linjalla 4 tänään päivällä.


Samanlainen muistikuva minulla viime maanantailta!

----------


## Kaid

> Vuoronumero 76 kuuluu linjalle 7A


No niinpä tietysti.  :Embarassed:  Mistä lie olin tähänkin väärään käsitykseen päätynyt... Kiitokset vuoronumerolistojen selventämisestä kaikille asiaan osallistuneille.

----------


## jac

6.11.

Välipalavaunu 99 iltapäivällä koeajossa Arabiassa

----------


## rvk1249

Kymppiuutisten loppukevennyksen pitäisi olla tänään 7.11.2009 ratikkaan liittyvää, ja muistaakseni vaunu mainokseton välipalamanne... Eräästä tilausajosta...

----------


## Lari Nylund

Poikkeusreittejä keskustassa.
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ko...asp?id=1754185

	08.11.2009 16.22 - Raitiolinjat: 3B Eiran suuntaan, 6 Hietalahden suuntaan ja 9 Kolmikulman suuntaan, poikkeusreitti. Syy: tekninen vika. Paikka: Ylioppilastalo. Arvioitu kesto: 16:17 - 17:00.

	08.11.2009 16.09 - Raitiolinjat: 3B Eiran suuntaan, 3T Eläintarhan suuntaan, 6 Hietalahden suuntaan ja 9 Kolmikulman suuntaan, poikkeusreitti. Kiertää Aleksanterinkadun kautta. Rautatieasema jää ajamatta. Syy: katu suljettu. Paikka: Kaivokatu. Arvioitu kesto: 16:07 - 17:30.

----------


## jrm

3B ja 9 havaittu Liisankadulla - ilmeisesti poikkeusreitti Asematunnelin vesivuodon takia.

----------


## aki

9.11

4 / NrI 45

----------


## SD202

9.11.
HKL 154/6, ehkä siis myös kasilinjallakin?
HKL 164/1A

----------


## rvk1249

Välipalalista: (numero / viimeksi linjalla NrII-vaununa  / ensimmäinen kerta linjalla MLNRV-vaununa)
76  / 15.12.2008 v.64 @6/8 / 29.5.2009 v.164 @6/8*77*  / 7.11.2009 v.25 @3BT / N/A80  / 21.4.2006 v.75 @7B / 18.1.2007 v.158 @685  / 2.9.2008 v.94 @10 / 28.1.2009 v.164 @6/886  / 16.2.2009 v.140 @4 / 30.6.2009 v.58 @6/891  / 2.7.2009 v.25 @3BT / 3.11.2009 v.156 @6/898  / 11.9.2009 v.193 @10 / N/A99  / 6.6.2009 v.177 @7B / N/A101 / 12.4.2009 v.29 @3BT / 10.10.2009 v.64 @6/8102 / 21.4.2009 v.52 @6 / 26.9.2009 v.159 @6/8110 / 4.10.2009 v.62 @6/8 / N/A111 / 30.10.2009 v.198 @10 / N/A112 / 15.10.2009 v.147 @4 / N/A

----------


## 339-DF

Tänään 10.11. vaunu 150 eli Ludde (tilausajovaunu) on ollut aamuruuhkassa ylimääräisessä vuorossa linjalla 8. Ludde ei milloinkaan ole ollut millään muulla linjalla kuin 1:lla ja 1A:lla Helsingin-vuosiensa aikana. Luddessa ei ole Buscom-laitteita.

----------


## rvk1249

> Tänään 10.11. vaunu 150 eli Ludde (tilausajovaunu) on ollut aamuruuhkassa ylimääräisessä vuorossa linjalla 8. Ludde ei milloinkaan ole ollut millään muulla linjalla kuin 1:lla ja 1A:lla Helsingin-vuosiensa aikana. Luddessa ei ole Buscom-laitteita.


14.7.2005 edellisen kerran linjalla 1A aamuruuhkassa 103, sen jälkeen tilausajoissa ja koulutusajoissa, kunnes nyt 8X:nä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 14.7.2005 edellisen kerran linjalla 1A aamuruuhkassa 103, sen jälkeen tilausajoissa ja koulutusajoissa, kunnes nyt 8X:nä.


Tuosta 14.7.2005 aamuruuhkakeikasta onnistuin ottamaan kuvankin. Vielä toinenkin kuva.

----------


## 339-DF

> 14.7.2005 edellisen kerran linjalla 1A aamuruuhkassa 103, sen jälkeen tilausajoissa ja koulutusajoissa, kunnas nyt 8X:nä.


Tiedätkö mahdettiinko sinne saada 8 tai 8X linjakilpiin? Silloin ysin kutsuvierasavajaisissa "9" oli tarralla linjatunnuslasin päällä.

----------


## rvk1249

> Tiedätkö mahdettiinko sinne saada 8 tai 8X linjakilpiin? Silloin ysin kutsuvierasavajaisissa "9" oli tarralla linjatunnuslasin päällä.


En tiedä saatiinko, mutta rullakilvissä ei ole 8 tai 8X olemassakaan, ja kilvet on tehty toimimattomiksi, jottei kukaan räpelöi niitä, kun vaunu on tilausajovaunu (paitsi tänään).

----------


## ess

> En tiedä saatiinko, mutta rullakilvissä ei ole 8 tai 8X olemassakaan, ja kilvet on tehty toimimattomiksi, jottei kukaan räpelöi niitä, kun vaunu on tilausajovaunu (paitsi tänään).


Mitenkäs tämä käytännössä on tehty? Kuljettajan paneelista vedetty piuhat poikki? Eli jos ottaa sokeripalan mukaan niin kilvityksen saa kohdilleen?

----------


## Antero Alku

Ja olipa tänään toinenkin tilausajovaunu ajossa, BS1, n. 16:15 Vallilan varikolta Hesarille. Mutta oli kyllä rehellisessä tilausajossa, eikä linjakilvelle ole paikkaa tässäkään vaunussa.

Antero

----------


## Miska

> Välipalalista: (numero / viimeksi linjalla NrII-vaununa  / ensimmäinen kerta linjalla MLNRV-vaununa)


Eli listan perusteella vaunut ovat pois liikenteestä välipala-asennuksen takia noin 4 - 6 kuukautta. Tuntuu jokseenkin pitkältä ajalta ottaen huomioon että kyse ei ole mistään täysrempasta, jossa vaunu purettaisiin atomeiksi.

----------


## rvk1249

> Eli listan perusteella vaunut ovat pois liikenteestä välipala-asennuksen takia noin 4 - 6 kuukautta. Tuntuu jokseenkin pitkältä ajalta ottaen huomioon että kyse ei ole mistään täysrempasta, jossa vaunu purettaisiin atomeiksi.


Suuri osa vaunuista tuli Vallilaan kolarin tai ison vian takia. Samalla kun ne korjataan, niin valmistaudutaan väliosan liittämiseen.
Eli ei se pelkkä väliosa niin kauaa vie.
Ja miksi ottaa ehjä väliosan liittämiseen, kun risa on jo siellä viemässä hallitilaa.

----------


## Albert

10.11.: HKL 2122 töissä.

----------


## Albert

> Tänään 10.11. vaunu 150 eli Ludde (tilausajovaunu) on ollut aamuruuhkassa ylimääräisessä vuorossa linjalla 8. Ludde ei milloinkaan ole ollut millään muulla linjalla kuin 1:lla ja 1A:lla Helsingin-vuosiensa aikana. Luddessa ei ole Buscom-laitteita.


Oliko se sitten ilmaisliikennettä?

----------


## Kaid

11. 11. välipaloja:

80 linjalla 3B/T (20-sarjan puolella)
85 linjalla 6/8
101 linjalla 3B/T (30-sarjan puolella)

----------


## risukasa

> 11. 11. välipaloja


#86 vuorossa 63, korkea vuoro. Ei tainnut räjähtää linjalle tänään  :Smile:

----------


## risukasa

12.11.09 Leimasin ensimmäistä kertaa uuden kertakortin.

13.11.09 Vaunu #45 linjalla 4

14.11.09  #99 ensimmäistä kertaa linjalla pidennettynä. Liikenteessä vuorossa 62 linjolla 6 ja 8.

----------


## ultrix

> Ja olipa tänään toinenkin tilausajovaunu ajossa, BS1, n. 16:15 Vallilan varikolta Hesarille. Mutta oli kyllä rehellisessä tilausajossa, eikä linjakilvelle ole paikkaa tässäkään vaunussa.


Sepä olisikin vuosikymmenen ratikkahavainto, jos BS1 olisi linja-ajossa!

----------


## risukasa

16.11.2009

#104:n porttisummeri on poistettu.

1A:lla vaunut #80 ja #87.

----------


## Jusa

> 16.11.2009
> 1A:lla vaunut #80 ja #87.


Toivottavasti olivat tarpeen.  :Wink:

----------


## Albert

16.11. havaitsin, että tuleva HKL 166 on edelleenkin työn alla Vallilassa raiteella 17. Sivulaseja oli ainakin poistettu ja miehiä oli vaunun sisällä töissä. 
Osaako kukaan kertoa mitä sille tässä vaiheessa ollaan tekemässä?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Ja osaako joku kertoa, miksi tulevan 166:n kanssasisaret vain pääasiassa möllistävät hallissa eivätkä linjalla? Kuinkahan paljon veronmaksajien rahaa on upotettu siihen ajokytkimen servoon, ja siltikään näitä vaunuja ei käytetä?! Mikä mättää?
Kun kerran ne 161-165 on hankittu, olisi suotavaa nähdä niitä myös oikeissa töissä tarjoamassa pehmeää kyytiä matkustajille!
Nyt vaikuttaa siltä, että raitioliikenteessämme eletään kuin pellossa!  :Sad:

----------


## Albert

> Ja osaako joku kertoa, miksi tulevan 166:n kanssasisaret vain pääasiassa möllistävät hallissa eivätkä linjalla?


Niin, kuljettajakoulutuksessa näitä joskus näkee (162, 164, kun on mainokset ?) samoin kuin "pikku-manneja".
Luulisi tuon olevan kurssiajan haaskausta.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> miksi tulevan 166:n kanssasisaret vain pääasiassa möllistävät hallissa eivätkä linjalla?


Aluksi aforismi;*   Älykäs asettaa sanansa taitavasti ja voittaa väittelyn, mutta on silti helposti väärässä. Viisas vaikenee ja on helposti oikeassa. * 

Nyt täytyy olla vähemmän älykäs" ja kommentoida näitä väitteitä. Luulempa että eniten puuttuu tahtoa. Yhteistä tahtoa ottaa Mannheim vaunut säännölliseen liikenteeseen. ( VRT tämän alihakemiston keskustelu; Pitkien Mannejen sijoitukset  ). Uusilla kuljettajilla on kaikilla  koulutus servo-ohjaimeen, joten kuljettajien riittävyys ei enää ole suuri este käytttää näitä vaunuja. Ainakin kuljettajapula on poistumassa.




> Luulisi tuon olevan kurssiajan haaskausta.


EI ole. Uudet  kuljettajat täytyy kouluttaa kaikille käytössä oleville vaunutyypeille.



Ai niin, se liikennehavainto, HKL 165 kouluajossa noin klo 10  14.

----------


## GT8N

> Ja osaako joku kertoa, miksi tulevan 166:n kanssasisaret vain pääasiassa möllistävät hallissa eivätkä linjalla?


Samaa olen itsekin jaksanut ihmetellä. Varsinkin kun tyyliväreihin puetut vaunut 161, 163 ja 165 pääosin vain möllistelevät hallissa ja muistelevat mukavaa nuoruutta kun sai kirmailla pitkin Mannheimin maisemia. Eikä 162 tai 164 mitenkään liikaa ole ollut esillä. Tai jos on näkynyt niin yleensä ykkösellä tai seiskalla "piilossa". 

En malta myöskään olla mainitsematta siitä, että on enemmän kuin outoa, kun deluxe-tilausvaunu 150 revittiin linjalle 8:n lisäliikenteeseen. Eihän siinä mitään, mutta Koskelassa samaan aikaan odotteli niitä arkikäyttöön hankittuja 160-sarjan vaunuja... Tai oikeastaan sehän on suurempi juhla, jos sellaisen kyytiin edes pääsee. :Redface: 

Tänään 1/1A:lla 86...

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Se ei hirveästi lämmitä, jos niitä mainoksettomia pitkiä Manneja vain kouluvaunuina on!

Mistä sitten johtuu tahdon puute ottaa vaunut TOSITOIMIIN?
Ovatko ne sitten huonoja ajaa, servosta huolimatta? Vai juuri servosta johtuen?

Vai onko jotain periaatteellisia syitä? Sellaisia syitähän ei saisi olla.

----------


## aki

Käsittääkseni nämä välipalamannet hankittiin alunperin paikkaamaan vaunupulaa joka saattaisi syntyä kun NrI:n peruskorjaukset sekä NrII:n välipala-asennukset alkavat mutta näinhän ei käynytkään kun vauriotramit saatiin tehokkaaseen käyttöön. Nyt kun näitä vaunuja 161-166 on kunnostettu ja muutostöitä tehty, mikä ei taida ihan halpaa touhua olla, niin voisihan näitä ihan hyvin laittaa esim kympille jolla nyt ajetaan parhaimmillaan puolet vuoroista NrI-vaunuilla. Toisaalta jos syynä on se ettei vaunuille ole tilaa Töölössä niin laitettaisiin näitä sitten vaikka kutoskasin ruuhkasarjoihin mieluummin kuin NrI-vaunuja.

----------


## ess

> Ovatko ne sitten huonoja ajaa, servosta huolimatta? Vai juuri servosta johtuen?


Mielestäni ajotuntuma ei ainakaan parantunut servottamisen myötä. 

Nämä vaunuthan tosiaan hankittiin paikkaamaan vaunupulaa. Diili Bombardierin kanssa on ilmeisesti pitänyt yllättävänkin hyvin, eikä "Manneja" ole juuri tarvittu.

----------


## hylje

Eikö silti kannattaisi seisottaa pätkiä välipalojen sijaan? Seisomakuormia osuu tämän tästä pätkävuoroihin, välipalojen suurempi käyttöaste tekisi niistä piirun verran harvinaisempia. Lisäkapasiteettihan heijastuu ennen pitkää matkustajamääriin.

----------


## risukasa

Sillä voi ehkä olla osansa asiaan, että pitkät mannet pysyvät huonoimmin aikataulussa. Oikeastaan vain ruuhka-aikaan ovat ajoajat sellaisia että pitkälläkin saa aikataulua kiinni oikaisematta.

Toivotaan että helmikuun ajoaikaremontissa asia paranee. Mutta pitkälle mannelle tehtyä aikataulua en kyllä haluaisi ajaa lyhyellä nivelvaunulla, se olisi nimittäin aikamoista väkisinhidastelua.

Pitäisi tehdä niin kuin on alun perin suunniteltu eli keskitetään mannet tietyille linjoille jotta ei ole nopeampia vaunuja välissä. Ja manne-ajosarjoja ei sitten myönnetä kouluttamattomille kuljettajille.

----------


## Albert

> Diili Bombardierin kanssa on ilmeisesti pitänyt yllättävänkin hyvin, eikä "Manneja" ole juuri tarvittu.


Varioilla on myös alettu ns. ajaa. Tuntuu, että kaarrenopeudet ovat monasti suuremmat kuin nivelillä. Viimeisessä modulissa saa painaa ihan jalkaa lattiaan.
Ja tämähän *ei ole* valitus!
17.11.: Nähty "Marianne" ja liuta varioita koulutusvaunuina.

----------


## ultrix

Jos noita vaunuja on kerta ns. liikaa, niin eikös niitä kannattaisi kohta laittaa esim. esitetylle "viitoslinjalle" Pasilasta Arabiaan? Toki siis A(H1N1)-epidemian mentyä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos noita vaunuja on kerta ns. liikaa, niin eikös niitä kannattaisi kohta laittaa esim. esitetylle "viitoslinjalle" Pasilasta Arabiaan? Toki siis A(H1N1)-epidemian mentyä.


Minun mielestäni nimenomaan raitioliikenneyksikön intressi pitäisi olla, että kalusto olisi mahdollisimman tehokkaassa käytössä ja että varikolla seisotettaisiin mahdollisimman vähän ajokuntoisia vaunuja.

Sen sijaan tilaajan eli suunnitteluyksikön (tai vuoden alusta HSL:n) intressi on tietysti tilata mahdollisimman vähän liikennettä, jotta siitä voi myös maksaa mahdollisimman vähän. Se on sikäli lyhytnäköistä, että samat pääomakulut jyvitetään pienemmälle vuoromäärälle, eli mitä enemmän vuoroja on liikenteessä, sitä pienempi on vuorokohtainen liikennöintikustannus.

HKL-Raitioliikenteen intressi olisi kyllä lobata lisävuorojen puolesta, tulee ne sitten nykyisille linjoille tai uudelle Arabia-Pasila -linjalle. En tiedä, tapahtuuko tällaista lobbausta ja jos, niin missä määrin. Toivottavaa se kyllä olisi sekä matkustajapalvelun että kokonaistaloudellisuuden kannalta.

----------


## MrArakawa

Manneista puheen ollen, ensi viikonloppuna Marianne-manne 154 on liikenteessä suklaafestivaaliajossa Katajanokan suunnalla. Lähdöt Mikonkadulta noin puolen tunnin välein.

----------


## late-

> 16.11. havaitsin, että tuleva HKL 166 on edelleenkin työn alla Vallilassa raiteella 17. Sivulaseja oli ainakin poistettu ja miehiä oli vaunun sisällä töissä. 
> Osaako kukaan kertoa mitä sille tässä vaiheessa ollaan tekemässä?


166:lle tehdään perusteellisempi remontti ja lisäksi on luvassa erikoisvarustelua. Vaunu tuskin valmistuu kovin pian.

Raitioliikenneyksikön puheista olen ymmärtänyt, että väliosallisia Mannheimiläisiä olisi tarkoitus jatkossa siirtää varavaunujen asemasta aktiivisempaan käyttöön. En osaa sanoa halutaanko tässä odottaa seuraavaa aikataulumuutosta, jossa useimmille linjoille oletettavasti (ja valitettavasti) joudutaan lisäämään ajoaikaa muun muassa ristikkorajoitusten takia. Tilaajan puolelta toivomme tietysti isoa kalustoa käyttöön, jos käyttö vain onnistuu.

Kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelman kalustosuunnitelmassahan lyhyet Mannet eivät ole enää listoilla 2012, mutta pitkät jatkavat vielä vuoteen 2014. Tätäkin on tietysti pidettävä suuntaa-antavana, koska edellytyksenä millekään poistoille tässä tahdissa on käyttöasteen paraneminen.

----------


## Compact

> 166:lle tehdään perusteellisempi remontti ja lisäksi on luvassa erikoisvarustelua. Vaunu tuskin valmistuu kovin pian.


*Kulttuuriratikka*. Erikoinen ilmestys kunhan se joskus ilmestyy. Nythän se on myöhässä jo ainakin yli vuoden, mutta varmasti täyttää vaativankin "kulttuurinystävän" makutoiveet sitten joskus. Prognoosi: pitkistä manneista pitkäikäisin ja viimeisin.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Raitioliikenneyksikön puheista olen ymmärtänyt, että väliosallisia Mannheimiläisiä olisi tarkoitus jatkossa siirtää varavaunujen asemasta aktiivisempaan käyttöön. En osaa sanoa halutaanko tässä odottaa seuraavaa aikataulumuutosta, jossa useimmille linjoille oletettavasti (ja valitettavasti) joudutaan lisäämään ajoaikaa muun muassa ristikkorajoitusten takia. Tilaajan puolelta toivomme tietysti isoa kalustoa käyttöön, jos käyttö vain onnistuu.


Hidastetaan aikatauluja kun pitäisi nopeuttaa...ristiriitaista...
http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/65b8b...2-35dec067837e

"Valtuusto on patistanut HKL:ää nopeuttamaan ratikoiden kulkua neljällä prosentilla vuoteen 2012 mennessä. Tämä tarkoittaisi 15,5 kilometrin keskituntinopeutta."

----------


## risukasa

19.11.09

Vaunussa #91, vuorossa 64, LIVAan nyt ohjelmoituna myös ulosajon hallireitti. Intiankatua ja Paavalin kirkkoa ei ole tuolle reitille ole ohjelmoitu.

Ketjussa http://jlf.fi/f34/4020-hybridibussi-...-23-11-alkaen/ mainittu Solaris Urbino 18 -hybridinivelbussi seisoskeli aamukahdeksalta Vallilan hallin pihalla.




> Hidastetaan aikatauluja kun pitäisi nopeuttaa...ristiriitaista...
> http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/65b8b...2-35dec067837e


On tosiaan aikamoinen vastapalloefekti syntynyt, toivottavasti se panee puhtia myös päätöksentekoon. On aivan oikein että on herätty siihen miten linjanopeudet on tähän asti revitty kuljettajien selkänahasta, kaluston ja radan käyttöiästä sekä synkistä kolaritilastoista. Myös matkustajamäärät ja sitä myötä vuoromäärät ovat nousseet ja siksi vanha liikennöintimalli on käynyt hitaaksi.

----------


## ess

19.11.2009

Nr #43 vuorossa 179 linjalla 7B. Aikataulun mukaan tämä on matalalattiainen vuoro.

----------


## MrArakawa

Livan pysäkkitietoja on myös päivitetty. Marian sairaalan uusi pysäkki I-suunnassa on sijoitettu oikealle paikalle, samoiten kuin Johanneksen kirkon pysäkki I-suunnassa. Tähän asti viimeksi mainittu pysäkki on sijainnut livan mukaan vanhalla paikalla Punanotkonkadulla, vaikka sen siirrosta on jo useampia vuosia. Sen sijaan Bulevardin hieman muuttuneet pysäkkien sijainnit eivät ole vielä ohjelmoitu uusiksi, joten pysäkkinäytöt voivat näytellä omiaan ja valoetuudet toimia huonosti. 

Kustaankadun pysäkki on nimetty nyt livaan sen oikealla nimellä, eli enää ei Salmisaaren suuntaan päin ajettaessa tule kahta Helsinginkatu-nimistä pysäkkiä peräjälkeen. Seuraava hyvä toimenpide olisi poistaa koko Kustaankadun pysäkki - eikä pelkästään livasta vaan ihan oikeasti.

----------


## late-

> Hidastetaan aikatauluja kun pitäisi nopeuttaa...ristiriitaista...


Niinähän se on. Liikenne ei kuitenkaan nopeudu pelkästään aikatauluja kiristämällä. Liikenneympäristön käydessä huonommaksi aikataulujen on pakko seurata perässä.

----------


## GT8N

> Liikenneympäristön käydessä huonommaksi aikataulujen on pakko seurata perässä.


Siihen ratkaisu on liikenneympäristön parantaminen raitiovaunujen hyväksi. Se tosin taitaa olla toiveajattelua.  :Icon Frown: 

85 sekä (välipaloitettu) 112 koeajossa. 86 vieläkin ruuhkassa 1A:lla...

----------


## Safka

> LIVAan nyt ohjelmoituna myös ulosajon hallireitti.


Näytti livaan lisätyn hallireittitieto myös illan sisäänajoihin. Joskos tällä saataisiin hallireiteillekin etuuksia ja pysäkkinäyttö joskus myöhemmin ja jos ei niin ainakin työnjohtoon ja suunnittelupuolelle täsmällisempää tietoa hallireittiin kuluvasta ajasta.

----------


## aki

19.11

Välipalan saanut vaunu 99 linjalla 8, oletettavasti on silloin ajellut myös kutosta. Samainen vaunu taisi olla Keskiviikkona 18.11 linjalla 7A.

----------


## risukasa

> Näytti livaan lisätyn hallireittitieto myös illan sisäänajoihin. Joskos tällä saataisiin hallireiteillekin etuuksia ja pysäkkinäyttö joskus myöhemmin ja jos ei niin ainakin työnjohtoon ja suunnittelupuolelle täsmällisempää tietoa hallireittiin kuluvasta ajasta.


Täytyykin tänään katsella, näkyykö sisänäytössä hallireitin pysäkit Kyläsaarenkatu, Intiankatu ja Koskelan halli.

----------


## Safka

> Täytyykin tänään katsella, näkyykö sisänäytössä hallireitin pysäkit Kyläsaarenkatu, Intiankatu ja Koskelan halli.


Tuskin; "Koskelan halli" on varmaankin kaikilla hallireiteillä seuraavan pysäkin nimi koko matkan ajan. (No ehkä "Töölön halli" löytyy myös.)
Tarkoittaakohan tämä myös sitä, että ysillä saataisiin viimein automaattisesti hallikilvet päälle ja jos saadaan niin missä mahtaa kilvitys tapahtua?

----------


## ess

> Tarkoittaakohan tämä myös sitä, että ysillä saataisiin viimein automaattisesti hallikilvet päälle ja jos saadaan niin missä mahtaa kilvitys tapahtua?


PRA:llahan tuon pitäisi tapahtua.

----------


## Safka

> PRA:llahan tuon pitäisi tapahtua.


Sitähän mä just pelkään. Koska keskustaan matkustavia hyppää kyytiin jo ennen päätepysäkkiä, niin oikea paikka hallikilvitykselle olis mun mielestä ennen Kellosillan pysäkkiä.

----------


## kuukanko

21.11.

151 / 8

----------


## risukasa

Nuo ympyrälinjojen viimeiset sivut ennen halliin menoa pitäisi varmaankin kilvittää jotenkin malliin 7B(H), missä (H) siis tarkoittaa että päättärin jälkeen muututaan hallivaunuksi. Samoin pitäisi varmaan tehdä linjoilla joilla on laaja päättärilenkki,  kuten ysillä. Kutosella kyllä hallireitti on niin pitkän matkaa sama normaalin kanssa ettei tarvetta ole.

----------


## ess

Kyllä ysin voisi kilvittää halliin jo Kellosillan pysäkillä. Sitä aiemmin ei, koska silloin voi tulla käsitys että vaunu kääntyy suoraan Radanrakentajantielle. Yleensäkin tämä että hallikilvet voi laittaa vasta päätepysäkillä on vähän kummallista. Esim. 7A:lla suositus oli (on?) että Koskelan halliin ajettaessa hallikilvet laitettaisiin Eläintarhassa.

----------


## risukasa

Kysehän on logiikasta. Kilvissähän pitäisi olla mainittuna seuraava päätepysäkki, eli meneillään olevan linjasivun päätepiste. Logiikasta poikkeamisissa pitäisi olla aika varovainen ettei järjestelmä mene liian vaikeaksi.

----------


## Compact

Joulukadun avajaiset: 157+233, joulupukki ja pormestari matkustivat perävaunussa Vironkadulta Senaatintorille.

----------


## Kaid

> Manneista puheen ollen, ensi viikonloppuna Marianne-manne 154 on liikenteessä suklaafestivaaliajossa Katajanokan suunnalla. Lähdöt Mikonkadulta noin puolen tunnin välein.


Ja tänään 22. 11. kyseinen vaunu havaittu (oletettavasti) suklaafestivaaliajosta tulossa noin kello 18:25 Hämeentiellä Paavalin kirkon kohdalla tilausajo-kilvillä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kutosella kyllä hallireitti on niin pitkän matkaa sama normaalin kanssa ettei tarvetta ole.


Kutoslinjan kaikki hallilähdöt ajetaan Arabiasta Vallilan hallin kautta Koskelaan, joten pelkät Koskelan halli -kilvet riittävät mainiosti. 




> Ja tänään 22. 11. kyseinen vaunu havaittu (oletettavasti) suklaafestivaaliajosta tulossa noin kello 18:25 Hämeentiellä Paavalin kirkon kohdalla tilausajo-kilvillä.


Lauantaina vaunu 154 ajoi suklaafestivaaliajoa etukilvellä Poikkeusreitti - Undantagsrutt sekä ainakin yhden sivun Manskulta Katajanokalle 4T-kilvillä. Matkustajia näytti olevan aika vähän kyydin ilmaisuudesta ja karkkitarjoilusta huolimatta.

----------


## ess

> Kutoslinjan kaikki hallilähdöt ajetaan Arabiasta Vallilan hallin kautta Koskelaan, joten pelkät Koskelan halli -kilvet riittävät mainiosti.


Kasilla tilanne on oleellisesti toinen. Halliin ajavien vuorojenkin oletuskilvitys Salmisaaresta on "8 Arabia" ja Töölöntorilla automaatti vaihtaa kilviksi pelkän "Koskelan halli". Tässä ongelmana on kuitenkin se että tarjotaan virheellistä informaatiota pätkän alkupäässä. Tällöin paras kilvitys olisi mielestäni "8 Koskelan halli" ja numeron voisi pudottaa pois juurikin Töölöntorin ja Oopperan välillä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lauantaina vaunu 154 ajoi suklaafestivaaliajoa etukilvellä Poikkeusreitti - Undantagsrutt sekä ainakin yhden sivun Manskulta Katajanokalle 4T-kilvillä. Matkustajia näytti olevan aika vähän kyydin ilmaisuudesta ja karkkitarjoilusta huolimatta.


Minäkin näin vaunun lauantaina, kyydissä yksi henkilö. Taisi olla suklaiden tarjoilija.

Mutta mistä kukaan tiesi, että Poikkeusreitti-linjalla olevaan vaunuun saa ja voi nousta? Olisin noussut itsekin, jos olisin jotain asiasta tiennyt. Eli että saa nousta ja jos nousee, mihin sitten päätyy.

Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, joku neropatti on päättänyt, että erilaiset mainos- ja tilausliikennevaunut ovat HKL:n kanssa kilpailevaa liikennettä, jolla ei ole edes liikennelupaa, joten ei niihin saa ottaa ihmisiä mukaan. Tämän jonkun täytyy olla autoilun ystävä tai muusta syystä raitioliikenteen vihaaja, joka haluaa luoda negatiivista imagoa raitioliikenteelle. Arvaan, että tilausajosta HKL saa paljon paremmat rahat kuin muutamasta kertalippumatkustajasta, jotka pääsisivät suklaavaunullakin ihan ilmaiseksi. Kausilippujen kohdalla talousvaikutusta ei ole. Liikennelupa on HKL:lla, joka on vaunun myynyt, joten ei sekään ole todellinen este. Eikä vaunun vuokraaja harjoita luvatonta joukkoliikennebusinesta, kun kerran mukaan pääsee maksutta.

Niin suomalaista, etten sanoisi.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

> Kutoslinjan kaikki hallilähdöt ajetaan Arabiasta Vallilan hallin kautta Koskelaan, joten pelkät Koskelan halli -kilvet riittävät mainiosti.


Kas, enpä muistanut/tajunnut tuota. Joltain aikaisemmalta aikataulukaudelta on jäänyt mieleen että on ajettu Hietalahdesta suoraan Koskelaan. Poikkeustilantessa näitä tulee joka tapauksessa silloin tällöin.




> Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, joku neropatti on päättänyt, että erilaiset mainos- ja tilausliikennevaunut ovat HKL:n kanssa kilpailevaa liikennettä, jolla ei ole edes liikennelupaa, joten ei niihin saa ottaa ihmisiä mukaan.


Jos ymmärrän tekstisi oikein, niin ei, ei ole mitään kieltoa ajaa tilausvaunulla linjaa ja ottaa matkustajia. Kyllä tilausvaunuilla on ajettu ilmaisia kyytejä linjareiteillä. Viimeisimpänä tulee mieleen kirkollinen mainostempaus diaspåra linjalla 3B/T, jossa itse Jeesus maksoi matkat  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos ymmärrän tekstisi oikein, niin ei, ei ole mitään kieltoa ajaa tilausvaunulla linjaa ja ottaa matkustajia. Kyllä tilausvaunuilla on ajettu ilmaisia kyytejä linjareiteillä. Viimeisimpänä tulee mieleen kirkollinen mainostempaus diaspåra linjalla 3B/T, jossa itse Jeesus maksoi matkat


Viime kunnallisvaalien aikaan oli ehdoton kielto. Vain rengasmatkailu oli sallittua, eli ovia ei saanut matkalla avata ennen kuin palattiin sinne, mistä oli lähdetty. Mutta ehkä eri aatteita kohdellaan tasa-arvon merkeissä eri tavoin.

Tämän päivän Hesarissa muuten sattuu olemaan hauska kuva Kino Adlonin rakennuksesta Töölöntorilla. Kuvassa on nimittäin Ludde eli 150 linjalla 8. Kilvitystä on tehostettu etuikkunaan asetetulla linjatunnuksella. 8 erottuu myös varsinaisesta linjanumeronäytöstä. Hesarin kuvasta ei saa selvää siitä, mitä reittikilvessä lukee tai lukeeko mitään.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Tällöin paras kilvitys olisi mielestäni "8 Koskelan halli" ja numeron voisi pudottaa pois juurikin Töölöntorin ja Oopperan välillä.


Nykyisellään halliin menevillä vaunuilla ei näytetä linjanumeroa, koska rullakilvillä olevissa NrI:ssä jäisi silloin pelkkä numero näkyviin eikä tietoa halliin menosta. Jos rullakilvelliset vaunut voidaan joskus esim. keskittää tietyille linjoille, voidaan muilla linjoilla tehdä edistyneempiä hallikilvityksiä.

----------


## Albert

> Nykyisellään halliin menevillä vaunuilla ei näytetä linjanumeroa,


23.11. havaintona vario, joka lähti iltaruuhkaan Koskelasta; näytössä Arabia-Arabia, ei linjanumeroa.
Myös vaunu 162 lähti iltaruuhkaan (6/8).
Vallilassa riisuttavana saksanmatkaa varten HKL 65.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:50 ----------

Ratikka ajoi toisen perään: 17 loukkaantui, Iltalehti.
_Keskustasta päin ajanut raitiovaunu oli pysähtyneenä Kansallismuseon pysäkille, kun takaa tullut toinen vaunu täräytti sen perään. Onnettomuus sattui maanantaina hieman ennen kello viittä iltapäivällä._ = Iltalehti

----------


## aki

> Ratikka ajoi toisen perään: 17 loukkaantui, Iltalehti.
> _Keskustasta päin ajanut raitiovaunu oli pysähtyneenä Kansallismuseon pysäkille, kun takaa tullut toinen vaunu täräytti sen perään. Onnettomuus sattui maanantaina hieman ennen kello viittä iltapäivällä._ = Iltalehti


Tulin eilen ratikalla keskustan suunnasta Kansallismuseon pysäkille ja hämmästelin, kun vaunu pysähtyi pysäkkiä ennen oleviin valoihin vaikka nuolivalo paloi. Syynä tähän turhaan pysähdykseen oli kuljettajan keskittymisen herpaantuminen kun hän samaan aikaan puhui kännykkään! Käsittääkseni kännykkään puhuminen ilman handsfree-laitetta ajon aikana on täysin kielletty. En usko että tässä peräänajossa oli kyse tuosta, mutta jokin keskittymistä häiritsevä tekijä on voinut peräänajoon vaikuttaa, kuten esim. lipunmyynti ajon aikana tai matkustajan neuvonta.

----------


## SamiK

> Keskustasta päin ajanut


Kuvista kyllä näyttää siltä, että keskust_aan_ päin, eikä keskust_asta_.  :Very Happy: 

Ja "havainto": 
Aamulla Vario 222:ssa kumit, hytkyi vähemmän kuin ~2 viikkoa sitten. (klo 7:36 tai 7:46) (Vaunuissa 208, 211 ja 222)

----------


## Safka

> Käsittääkseni kännykkään puhuminen ilman fandsfree-laitetta ajon aikana on täysin kielletty!


Ei se täysin kiellettyä ole, koskapa finlex.fi:stä löydämme seuraavaa:




> Moottorikäyttöisen ajoneuvon kuljettaja ei saa ajon aikana käyttää matkapuhelinta siten, että pitää sitä kädessään.


... mutta eihän se raitiovaununkuljettajallekaan soveliasta ole.

----------


## aki

> Kuvista kyllä näyttää siltä, että keskust_aan_ päin, eikä keskust_asta_.


Kyllä HS:n kuvasta ainakin voi päätellä että vaunut ovat matkalla Töölön suuntaan, eli siis pois keskustasta.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Tiistai 24.11.

6/161 meni n. klo 9:35 Kaisaniemessä etelään päin, mutta kääntyi jo ysin päättäriltä takaisin Arabiaan eikä senkään jälkeen matkanteosta meinannut tulla mitään, kun kolmosovet eli ne väliosan ovet kiukuttelivat lähes joka pysäkillä. Sörnäisissäkin vaunu seisoi ainakin viisi minuuttia...
Milloinkahan on 161 ollut linjalla tätä ennen?

Lisäksi 7B:llä oli hämminkiä samoihin aikoihin, vuoron 177 vaunu 44 kääntyi Vilhonkadun ja Mikonkadun kautta ympäri sekä joku toinen vuoro Hämeentieltä Helsinginkadulle.

----------


## Safka

> Milloinkahan on 161 ollut linjalla tätä ennen?


18.11. Silloin poistui kesken päivän linjalta mm. kiukuttelevien kolmosovien vuoksi.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> 18.11. Silloin poistui kesken päivän linjalta mm. kiukuttelevien kolmosovien vuoksi.


Kas kas, viikko varikolla lepoa jos ne ovet siitä itsekseen korjautuisivat...
Reilu vuosi sitten oli Helsingissä käymässä pohjoismaisia raitiotieharrastajia ja heitä kyydittiin tällä 161:llä ja silloin meinasi jäädä ajo ajamatta reistaavien ovien takia...

----------


## aki

25.11

Linjan 3T vaunu 97 tuli viiden jälkeen iltapäivällä vastaan Mannerheimintiellä finlandiatalon kohdalla, suunta oli eläintarhaan päin, olisiko ollut aikataulusta myöhässä jonka takia jätti Kampin ja töölön lenkin ajamatta?

----------


## Albert

25.11.: Klo 13 aikaan HKL H-1 hinasi pressutetun väliosan Koskelasta Vallilaan.
Koskelassa ulkona edelleen vaunut HKL 13 sekä 332.

----------


## GT8N

> Tämän päivän Hesarissa muuten sattuu olemaan hauska kuva Kino Adlonin rakennuksesta Töölöntorilla. Kuvassa on nimittäin Ludde eli 150 linjalla 8. Kilvitystä on tehostettu etuikkunaan asetetulla linjatunnuksella. 8 erottuu myös varsinaisesta linjanumeronäytöstä. Hesarin kuvasta ei saa selvää siitä, mitä reittikilvessä lukee tai lukeeko mitään.


Kuvahan on mitä ilmeisimmin metron tulvakorvauspäivältä, jolloin 150 vieraili linjalla. Kyseessä taitaa olla täällä jo jonkun mainitsema tilanne, että linjanumero on täytynyt ilmaista edistyneellä paperilapputeknologialla, kun linjakilvet ovat kytketty pois käytöstä. Mikähän se linkakilpien tarkoitus olikaan?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

25.11.
162 /6

86 on ajanut erittäin säännöllisesti linjalla 1/1A, yleensä ruuhkassa, välillä myös keskipäivällä. Tekisi mieli hyppiä tasajalkaa ja kiroilla. Mitä h....ttiä sitä pantataan siellä? Paras ratkaisu lienisi, että 1/1A vuoroihin sijoitettaisiin pelkästään vaunuja 151-166. Tuolloin ei olisi aikataulussapysymisvaikeuksia, kun kaikki olisivat sitä samaa. Suurinpana hyötynä olisi kuitenkin se, että kuljettajat saisivat rutiinia kyseisten vaunujen ajamiseen. Sitten niiden kanssa pelaaminen ei välttämättä aina olisi niin outoa. Lisäksi voitaisiin sitten sijoittaa ne MLNRV:t niille linjoille, joissa niistä on suurin hyöty. Vai onko utopiaa?

----------


## aki

> Paras ratkaisu lienisi, että 1/1A vuoroihin sijoitettaisiin pelkästään vaunuja 151-166. Tuolloin ei olisi aikataulussapysymisvaikeuksia, kun kaikki olisivat sitä samaa. Suurinpana hyötynä olisi kuitenkin se, että kuljettajat saisivat rutiinia kyseisten vaunujen ajamiseen. Sitten niiden kanssa pelaaminen ei välttämättä aina olisi niin outoa. Lisäksi voitaisiin sitten sijoittaa ne MLNRV:t niille linjoille, joissa niistä on suurin hyöty. Vai onko utopiaa?


Täysin samaa mieltä! Ykkösellehän on muutenkin aina sijoitettu vanhempaa kalustoa joten nuo mannet sopisivat linjalle hyvin, välipalamannet kokopäivävuoroihin ja ruuhkiin välipalallisia sekä lyhyitä manneja.

----------


## ess

Ykkösen kuormat eivät perustele isoja vaunuja. Parempi ehdotus tuollaiseksi "mannelinjaksi" voisi olla esim. linja 10. Mannet tosin tuskin riittäisivät yksinään, mutta lisäksi voisi laittaa Valmetteja.

----------


## rvk1249

86 on matkustajalaskentavaunu, ja se on siellä, missä suunnitteluyksikkö haluaa, eli nyt ykkösellä.

----------


## Albert

26.11.: Kaisaniemenkadun, Unioninkadun, Liisankadun risteyksessä tehtiin raitiovaunuilmaisimiin (kadun pinnassa) liittyviä töitä Liisankadun - Kaisaniemenkadun "yhdysraiteella".

----------


## aki

26.11

9 / välipalat 80 ja 91

----------


## SD202

Torstai 26.11., iltaruuhka:
HKL 153 & 162 / 1A

----------


## Albert

27.11.: Frezza-vaunu, HKL 151, tuotiin ulos Vallilan maalaamosta. Teippaus on muuttunut. Vaaleankeltainen katto on nyt tummansininen.
Vaunu vietiin Koskelaan ja sieltä ottivat pilsnerivaunun Vallilaan. Tehtäneenköhän siihen muutoksia.

----------


## SamiK

26.11.2009 n. klo 13.45-13.50 HKL #52 koulutusajossa Koskelan halliin. Linjakilvet olivat tyhjät, vain loisteputket näkyivät. Koulutusajostakaan ei ollut mitään kylttiä takana/edessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

La 28.11.2009 8:45 Sörnäisissä Kurvin pysäkillä Vario linjalla 9 kohti keskustaa. Perässä tuli vaunu 99 linjakilvillä 8. Nousin vaunuun ja se lähti jatkamaan matkaa kohti Hakaniemeä. Ja kohta kuljettaja kertoi vaunun olevan linjalla 6 vaikka kilvet ovat 8:lle, kun vaunu ei ole vaihtanut kilpiään. Niinpä seuraavalla pysäkillä vaunu tyhjeni (paitsi minä) ja kuljettaja vaihtoi kilvityksen itse.

Tästä edelleen matka jatkui siten, että vaunu pysähtyi jokseenkin kaikissa liikennevaloissa, joissa vain oli mahdolloista pysähtyä. Huolimatta lauantaiaamun vilkkaasta autoliikenteestä.

Matkani kohde oli hotelli Scandic Continental, joten päätin vaihtaa Kaivokadun pysäkiltä Lasipalatsille ja Mannerheimintien linjojen vaunuun. Ensi tilaisuuteni olikin nousta vaunuun, joka etäältä katsottuna näytti olevan linjalla 1 ja kohteena Pasila. Lähemmin havaittuna vaunu olikin linjalla 7A, mutta linjakilvestä oli pimeänä vasen reuna, jolloin A-kirjaimesta oli näkyvissä vain oikea reuna joka näytti ykköseltä.

Että näin mielenkiintoista on ratikkamatkailu.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Ensi tilaisuuteni olikin nousta vaunuun, joka etäältä katsottuna näytti olevan linjalla 1 ja kohteena Pasila. Lähemmin havaittuna vaunu olikin linjalla 7A, mutta linjakilvestä oli pimeänä vasen reuna, jolloin A-kirjaimesta oli näkyvissä vain oikea reuna joka näytti ykköseltä


Mäkin näin tämän vaunun Kruununhaassa. Kaukaa katsottuna näytti siltä kuin linja olisi ollut 1, ja kun määränpääteksti oli pienemmällä fontilla ja lyhyt, luulin siinä lukevan Käpylä-Kottby ja ihmettelin kovasti. Vaunu kun kulki Kauppatorin suuntaan ja oli lauantai. No, lähempää sitten näkyi että Pasilahan siinä tekstissä luki.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> 26.11.2009 n. klo 13.45-13.50 HKL #52 koulutusajossa Koskelan halliin. Koulutusajostakaan ei ollut mitään kylttiä takana/


Olipas. 

Vaunuja piti vaihtaa Töölön hallissa, oppilaat kiinnittivät takakilven. Etukilpeä ei olut käytössä.

Ai niin se havainto: 27.11 Kouluajossa myös nrv 37

----------


## risukasa

29.11

Liva pois toiminnasta.

----------


## tlajunen

> 29.11
> 
> Liva pois toiminnasta.


Tästä ilmeisesti johtui se, että matkustaessani 9:llä Karhupuistosta Pasilan asemalle, keulassa luki vain "9" ilman määränpäätekstiä, ja sisänäytöt olivat pimeinä?

----------


## Tonttu18

> Tästä ilmeisesti johtui se, että matkustaessani 9:llä Karhupuistosta Pasilan asemalle, keulassa luki vain "9" ilman määränpäätekstiä, ja sisänäytöt olivat pimeinä?


Myös linjalla 10 ei ollut määränpäätekstejä. Ihmettelin kun tuli vastaan linja 8 jossa luki Vallila, vallgård  :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

Ajeltua su, 29.11.09: 6#85, 9#206 ja 3B#207...  :Cool:

----------


## risukasa

> Myös linjalla 10 ei ollut määränpäätekstejä. Ihmettelin kun tuli vastaan linja 8 jossa luki Vallila, vallgård


Kyllä, LIVAttomuuden seurauksia. 8:n linjadatassa ei riisutussa vuoro-tilassa löydy tekstiä "8 Arabia", tai ainakaan en itse saanut sellaista houkuteltua esiin matalavaunun ajotietokoneesta.

----------


## MrArakawa

> 8:n linjadatassa ei riisutussa vuoro-tilassa löydy tekstiä "8 Arabia", tai ainakaan en itse saanut sellaista houkuteltua esiin matalavaunun ajotietokoneesta.


"8 Arabia":n saa kun käyttää vuoro-tilan sijasta kilvet-valikkoa.

----------


## ess

> "8 Arabia":n saa kun käyttää vuoro-tilan sijasta kilvet-valikkoa.


Toisaalta on muistettava että automaatti on automaatti.

----------


## risukasa

Kilvet-valikkoa ei tosiaan jaksa käyttää koska sitä kautta kilvittäminen on hidasta. Vuoro-tilassa kilpien vaihto onnistuu kätevästi vauhdissa. Miinuspuolena on sitten tuo epäloogisuus jonka kanssa pitää vain tulla toimeen.

----------

